# I created a WordPress theme for high-res photography. Please give some feedback.



## TymBerry (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I have just created a WordPress theme mainly for displaying fullscreen and hi-res photography.

Please feel free to give some feedback.
Ellipsis | Fullscreen HD Portfolio Wordpress Theme

More detail here




Thanks,


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 5, 2014)

Why do people feel the need to join a photography forum just to plug their websites?


----------



## bryguy_ASU (May 5, 2014)

Very nice theme!


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Why do people feel the need to join a photography forum just to plug their websites?


I'm with you! I don't know you from anybody, so why would I want to help you? You don't contribute anything to this community or offer to help here! You need to join and become "known" and then slowly approach that kind of stuff. Well, ideally, anyway.


----------



## TymBerry (May 5, 2014)

bryguy_ASU said:


> Very nice theme!



Thanks bryguy_ASU


----------



## ShaneF (May 5, 2014)

I dont like how it automatically zooms in on the photo you are viewing and takes movement control of the mouse.  It makes me angry.


----------



## TymBerry (May 6, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> I dont like how it automatically zooms in on the photo you are viewing and takes movement control of the mouse.  It makes me angry.


It's a feature that can easily be disabled.


----------

